

Ask HN: How to create contact from email/gmail signature? - jsarch

I've finally found the source of my frustration with the virtual rolodex: creating the contact.<p>A fantastic feature of the physical rolodex is that one needs to simply place the business card in the rolodex to "create" a contact.<p>Since email is a dominant form of communication and source of new contacts, does anyone know of a simple way to parse the email signature to create a contact?<p>(Personally, I don't care if the virtual rolodex is 37Signals Highrise, Apple AddressBook, or Gmail Contacts because I'd be willing to switch if I could create/sync contacts with a "click".)
======
geekfactor
When I was on Windows I used Copy2Contact (nee Anagram)[1], and loved it. It
looks like they now have an iPhone version and a Google Apps version on the
way.

[1] <http://www.copy2contact.com/>

